# ID help for Sulawesi photos



## Geo94 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got back from Sulawesi with a few pictures that I've struggled to identify. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Skink 1

Skink 2

Skink 2 (again)
More to follow...


----------



## Geo94 (Jun 6, 2012)

Frog (Oreophryne?)

The same frog again


----------



## Geo94 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tarantula (not sure what species)

Praying Mantis


----------

